
These Teachers Set to Climb​ ​Kilimanjaro to Raise Money for STEM Initiatives​ - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2017/09/08/climbing-kilimanjaro-to-develop-the-next-generation-of-innovators-and-leaders/
======
good_vibes
Maybe I'm cynical but this seems like a vacation to me in the name of 'raising
money for kids'. How does this actually help the schools?

